# Ferry Prices - do they think we are mad?



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

We are going to France for just over 2 weeks in mid August. Exact itinerary unknown as yet but 1 week touring and 1 week on a big commercial site for the kids.

So I was having a look at regions and ferry prices. Astonishing!

St Malo ferry return (1 way overnight, 1 way daytime), almost £900. 

Caen ferry (both ways daytime no cabins) not much short of £700.

Tunnel, there in 35 minutes, £138 return. Booked.

Are there really enough mad people in the world prepared to pay those ferry prices? I guess there must be, beats me :roll:


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We normally use Norfolkline or LD Lines. Never pay more than £40 each way, normally about £20-30.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Totally agree with you but there are other alternatives, when on the now rare occasion we return to the UK we use LD lines they have several routes at varying prices check them out at http://www.ldlines.co.uk/ There are often bargains to be had although the brochure prices are competitive. One other thing to consider is where from and to is usually worth thinking about as especially if going West or South you can add (or subtract) approx 5 hours of driving time by choosing wisely.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hello,

I assume you are talking Brittany Ferries?

Went with them in December as a last minute Treat/Diversion from Tunnel Chaos (had already paid and booked the Tunnel return with Tesco Vouchers).

It cost a fortune and doubt we will use again.

However, I note you are in the NW!?

I use P&O Hull-Zeebrugge and now book with C&CC. I can get a 8.5M Motorhome, 2 Adults down to around £160-170 one way. Add to that we can take a trailer free if you travel Saturdays.

So if you take the say £160 one way and Deduct the £60-70 in Diesel extra to get to Folkestone (£9-£9.40 more if you use the M6 Toll). Deduct some more for Wear and tear, stress and toll on your mind for the Motorway Chaos down to the south!

And that for me makes it worth paying the Extra £'s for a nice voyage and to wake up relaxed and fresh for our continental trip(s).

If on the other hand I cannot get the price right for POSL, I go back to using Tesco Deals and don't pay anything for the crossing.

TM


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes I tried LD line but couldnt get back on the day we wanted. Back a day later using Portsmouth Le Havre return was still just under £600.

I take the point about driving/time saving etc but paying an additional £500 or more is a phenomenal amount. 

Eurotunnel dont seem to add the "school holiday tax" quite so aggressively. And its school holidays only for us really as we have 2 kids of school age.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Just done some prices online

7m Motorhome with Trailer from Hull-Zeebrugge £165 one way 2 adults inside cabin.

If you do that online with C&CC I would think it will come down to £155ish.

If you call C&CC travel, I bet they can get it down by doing a package deal.

If POSL can do it on the long North Sea eastern routes, why can't BF do it on the sort channel routes?

I have to say, there were no shortage of passengers on the BF's when we wnt in December. Mainly wealthy southerners :wink:

TM


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi TM,

Thought of Hull Zebrugge as Im doing that route for a bike tour of Europe early summer for my (ssshhh Four Zero).

However, still came out at £600. Better value than the others considering the crossing length I agree and yes you save on diesel etc. But the consensus from the 2 groups going was its still an awful lot more so M6, M1, M25, M20 it is!!

Amazing how all the ferry prices are so similar, its almost as if there's a secret cartel operating.............. 

:wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dates*



GEH007 said:


> Hi TM,
> 
> Thought of Hull Zebrugge as Im doing that route for a bike tour of Europe early summer for my (ssshhh Four Zero).
> 
> ...


Tell me the dates Van size and passengers that make the crossing £600?

The most I pad was £795 Return. That was for a 7.5m Motorhome, with trailer, 8 Adult passengers, 2 outside cabins for 4.

I paid for that with Tesco deals but they no longer take them for this route.

It is a case of playing around with the dates and system. I did have a quote for £550 off the internet. A quick call to C&CC travel got that down to £330 by doing a package (1 night on a campsite that you do not have to use).

TM


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Dates*



teemyob said:


> GEH007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TM,
> ...


Thanks TM.

We've booked the tunnel now but just out of curiosity, here you go.

Out 13 Aug, back 29/30 Aug. Up to 7 metres, 2 adults 2 children.

Think it quoted me £58something on the web.

Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you have any Air Miles stashed away then you can do a very good deal using them.

We've had it down to £225 Portsmouth to Caen return with 6.5m motorhome and 2 adults and - can't remember the exact number of Air Miles.

Ring Air Miles direct and they do all the arrangements and, in our experience anyway, very efficiently.

G


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are travelling with a pet, Norfolk Line wont charge for Dover Dunkirk. P&O Calais-Dover only charge £15 per single journey So just booked outbound Norfolkline 12/8/10, Inbound P&O 31/8/10. 8.5m M/H, 2 Adults, Dog all for £101.00. Admittedly silly o'clock sailings


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Remeber you get a discount with SeaFrance when you put in the MHF code.

G


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I must have been mad. I used to take the Brittany Ferries overnight crossing between Portsmouth and Caen (or sometimes St Malo). I even paid for a Commodore class cabin once. They still wake you at 4 am regardless to deliver your breakfast tray. 8O 

No way would I pay @£900 to do that again. 


SD


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

If you are happy to go through the Channel Tunnel, why on earth didn't you get a Dover/Calais ferry quote?

We booked last night for July with 7.5m m/home and it was £73 return with Seafrance (used the MHF discount code). My pal booked his 6.5m m/home at same time it was £48 return. (big saving for a metre!)

Both outward and return journeys are daytime.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just booked a one way ticket Roscoff to Plymouth in early July with cabin on a day sailing costing £225 but as I live in Devon I decided to pay. I shall save around 450 miles and quite a bit on tolls (if you are an autoroute user which I'm not) so when you work it out its not as bad as it at first seems.

A one way Dover to Calais ticket priced today is £34 with Sea France through the CC so with fuel taken into account Britany Ferries works out about twice as expensive but far more convenient. And its a nice toll free route down the N10 with plenty of very nice Aires to stay on.

LD lines through the CC wanted £179 for a one way day sailing ticket to Le Havre from Portsmouth in May with no cabin so they are not exactly cheap. 

Dover is by far the cheapest but a pig to get to if you live in the South West.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*FErries*

Interestingly, I have today looked at P&O for Dover-Calais return and it was £62.50 or £59 booked through the CCC, both sailings at sensible o clock.

Russell


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

*Re: FErries*



Rapide561 said:


> Interestingly, I have today looked at P&O for Dover-Calais return and it was £62.50 or £59 booked through the CCC, both sailings at sensible o clock.
> 
> Russell


That's interesting Russel because I have found P&O to be cheaper than Sea France for the last few crossings we have made. However went on their site last night, put in the details of the outward journey - £50 outward only. My pal who is a Seafrance fan laughed so we went on their site and obtained the prices quoted above.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Dates*



GEH007 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > GEH007 said:
> ...


August is an Expensive month.

Best I could get from C&CC web quote was £526 (£556 with P&O so a £30 saving).

So yes, quite expensive but you would of course deduct the extra Diesel and any tolls for the trip to Foliestone.

I guess if you were a member of one of the clubs and rang them, they would do a better deal.

At least you can bear it in mind for the future.

TM


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but I've just returned from Paris today on Euro Tunnel and there were signs every where stating no LPG allowed so how do you take motorhomes through. This was my first time on the tunnel and it was such a doddle to use I really liked it and thought it would be great for the motorhome except for the LPG thing.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*gas*



Forestboy said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I've just returned from Paris today on Euro Tunnel and there were signs every where stating no LPG allowed so how do you take motorhomes through. This was my first time on the tunnel and it was such a doddle to use I really liked it and thought it would be great for the motorhome except for the LPG thing.


You can take a certain amount of gas for domestic use but you cannot take vehicles that are fueled by LPG


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Brittany ferries*

Am just looking at B/f Portsmouth/Caen for june £414 8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*c*

try C&CC online

TM


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

I paid 60 quid recently for Dover to Calais return... mind you thats in June


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

averhamdave said:


> If you are happy to go through the Channel Tunnel, why on earth didn't you get a Dover/Calais ferry quote?
> 
> We booked last night for July with 7.5m m/home and it was £73 return with Seafrance (used the MHF discount code). My pal booked his 6.5m m/home at same time it was £48 return. (big saving for a metre!)
> 
> Both outward and return journeys are daytime.


Yes I looked at that. The exact dates we travel came out at about £100 return which is fine, but for an extra £38, personally, I much prefer the convenience of the tunnel.


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Get you across the water or under it quicker too


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Ferry*



teemyob said:


> So if you take the say £160 one way and Deduct the £60-70 in Diesel extra to get to Folkestone (£9-£9.40 more if you use the M6 Toll). Deduct some more for Wear and tear, stress and toll on your mind for the Motorway Chaos down to the south!


Not quite sure about your maths Teeny...£70 = 14 gallons of diesel. From sunny Leyland to Folkestone it's 291 miles, to Hull 119, so 170 difference. Be a bit worried if my van was down to 12mpg. Agree with you about the M25 stress though (although the M62 past Bradford & Leeds has it's moments).



teemyob said:


> If POSL can do it on the long North Sea eastern routes, why can't BF do it on the sort channel routes? I have to say, there were no shortage of passengers on the BF's when we wnt in December. Mainly wealthy southerners.


Think you've just answered your own question...  

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ferry*



Rosbotham said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > So if you take the say £160 one way and Deduct the £60-70 in Diesel extra to get to Folkestone (£9-£9.40 more if you use the M6 Toll). Deduct some more for Wear and tear, stress and toll on your mind for the Motorway Chaos down to the south!
> ...


Okay.

I did say £60-£70!, Lets work on the outside, so £70.

Well I used Petrolprices.com as a guide and used thier average of £1.175 a litre for Diesel. So say roughly 13 and 1/4 gallons. Our Motorhome on that run (291 miles) will do around 22mpg so will use around that 13.25 gallons.

13.25 x £5.28 per gallon = £69.96

For us to Hull is 93 Miles but we get a slighlty better MPG but lets keep it @ 22mpg so £22.32.

£47.64 Extra To Dover/Folkestone
£9.40 M6 Toll
£1.50 Dartford Toll
£47.64 Extra Back
£0.00 Lets say no toll back as M6 is clear/Used Other Route!
£0.00 No Dartford as came Returned M26/M40
__________________
£106.18 Extra To Dover (I know Folkestone Terminal is slightly Less
__________________

If I had worked on the £60, you would need to be able to attain a MPG of 25.6 or better.

I am being conservative as usualy we end up in traffic and the MPG Drops.

£47.64 Extra To Dover/Folkestone
£9.40 M6 Toll
£1.50 Dartford Toll
£47.64 Extra Back
£9.40 M6 Toll
£1.50 Dartford 
__________________
£118.08 Extra To Dover If you work on the route a lot of my pals take (I Avoid the M6 Toll - Grossly overpriced)
__________________

£59.04 Each Way?

How did you calculate the 12MPG?

Wroking on 12mpg you would need to buy £128.00 of Diesel

1 Imperial gallon = 4.54609188 litres

I used 4.55 for ease.

TM

As for Answering my own question, I realise now. Southerners owe more money to the Banks than we do and many are Bankers themsleves! Hence more money :wink:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

£1.10/litre diesel (Morrissons here) = £5/gallon.

So £70 = 14 gallons.

290 miles to Folkestone
120 miles to Hull
Extra distance to Folkestone = 170

170 miles divided by 14 gallons = 12.14MPG.

Your £70 figure includes the tolls...you didn't say that in your OP.

Incidentally, quite separate to this...if you are going south, don't waste money on the M6 Toll - come off at the bottom end of A500, after a couple of miles onto A50 dual carriageway straight across to pick up M1 at Derby. Adds less than 10 miles versus braving Birmingham. Only use the toll when the company are paying.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*toll*



Rosbotham said:


> £1.10/litre diesel (Morrissons here) = £5/gallon.
> 
> So £70 = 14 gallons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul,

But you would have to draw me a map, or I will look later for the junction.

TM

PS:

What I did not factor into the caulculation is that it will be cheaper for a lot of the Motorhomers using the POSL North Sea as their vans may be much shorter than ours.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: toll*

You've also got to factor in the unfactorable in that sailing from further north does away with the need for the earlier start from home, and overnight stay in Dover, stress caused by hold-ups, wear and tear on the van and passengers, irritation caused by idiot car drivers who park in long slots in service station car parks, food on the way etc etc etc

G


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, i'm convinced. I'm going Hull next time, and i live in Portsmouth. Do they sell pies on't boat ?.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*|Pies*



Manchego said:


> Well, i'm convinced. I'm going Hull next time, and i live in Portsmouth. Do they sell pies on't boat ?.


No, but they do a reet greet bangers n mash int posh Cafe.

Feast Your Eyes on this!

TM


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Aay up, looks like a reet good feed !. Can you have cod and chips, with proper vinegar ?.

I've been to Langans, and it wern't on a ferry.

By the way if i was going to Dover from the north west i would go down the M40 from brum and round the south side of london.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

All these complicated calculations are confusing me :? ..........however.....has anyone heard of any cheap crossings in mid/late april from either cherbourg, le havre or dieppe at a push ?

Or even some secret formula for going by BF santander/plymouth at a reasonable price that doesnt involve a mortgage :roll: :roll: (yes, I know......dream on :lol: ) but it costs nowt to ask :wink: 
maybe some sort of retro fit slide IN system that slides most of the van into a mini at the port would be nice :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Lynda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*



Manchego said:


> Aay up, looks like a reet good feed !. Can you have cod and chips, with proper vinegar ?.
> 
> I've been to Langans, and it wern't on a ferry.
> 
> By the way if i was going to Dover from the north west i would go down the M40 from brum and round the south side of london.


If I go I listen to the Radio Travel, TMC and traffic line from o2

Then work out if to go

Over th'ills to them 1
M25 Clockwise A2/M20

or

M60
M56
M6
M42
M40

Then Clockwise or Anti Clockwise M25

M26
M20

There are some Variations but usually Use the latter.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Usualy*



savannah said:


> All these complicated calculations are confusing me :? ..........however.....has anyone heard of any cheap crossings in mid/late april from either cherbourg, le havre or dieppe at a push ?
> 
> Or even some secret formula for going by BF santander/plymouth at a reasonable price that doesnt involve a mortgage :roll: :roll: (yes, I know......dream on :lol: ) but it costs nowt to ask :wink:
> maybe some sort of retro fit slide IN system that slides most of the van into a mini at the port would be nice :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Usualy but not always, BOOK EARLY.

Raynipper is the man to see and he may let you stay over at his ranch.

TM


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can get away with 6.5 metres, 7 at a push have a look at Condor Ferries. It's a fastcat service from St Malo to Poole or Weymouth and go's via Jersey or Guernsey. I have had some good prices on it at off peak times. I quite like it on there, and once booked a saling that entailed trans shipping in Jersey. I had about 5 hours to have a walk around. It was nice. 

If there are no good prices on there i go on LD, usually Newhaven to Dieppe outward and return Le Havre to Portsmouth.


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

If you come down the M40, you do not go round the north of london, no matter what any of your travel lines say. They are widening the section from the M40 to the M1 and it will be a pain for the next 3 years. 

Anyway if your heading down the M40 much nicer to go to Newhaven and over to Dieppe.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Manchego said:


> If you can get away with 6.5 metres, 7 at a push have a look at Condor Ferries. It's a fastcat service from St Malo to Poole or Weymouth and go's via Jersey or Guernsey. I have had some good prices on it at off peak times. I quite like it on there, and once booked a saling that entailed trans shipping in Jersey. I had about 5 hours to have a walk around. It was nice.
> 
> If there are no good prices on there i go on LD, usually Newhaven to Dieppe outward and return Le Havre to Portsmouth.


The condor crossings are too long.....I prefer shorter when I have a dog with me.......its looking like it will be up to Dieppe.......I really prefer cherbourg to Poole but there arent any crossings to poole in april and also its getting SO expensive but then once at poole its less than 1 1/2 hrs drive to Ilminster so its handy........
Lynda


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

The straight over crossings from St Malo take about 5 or 6 hours even with the stop in Jersey. St Malo is also abut 2 hours less driving than Cherbourg. I've had crossings under a hundred quid.

Weymouth to Ilminster ???.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Manchego said:


> The straight over crossings from St Malo take about 5 or 6 hours even with the stop in Jersey. St Malo is also abut 2 hours less driving than Cherbourg. I've had crossings under a hundred quid.
> 
> Weymouth to Ilminster ???.


Oh OK I will look again.....especially as I HATE the drive up to Dieppe.
Weymouth to Illi is fine too, so watch this space......mind you I dont know when I am going yet......we are still awaiting the imminent birth of grandson no 2 here due last wednesday.......and PLEASE GOD dont let him arrive during the race :lol: :lol:

Lynda


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Brittany ferries, ferry journeys are ridiculously over priced but their holidays are not. A year ago I received a quote for a car and three passengers to Santander for £700+ in nov... HOWEVER I hired a casa (holiday home) for a week and the fare was £800 inclusive of the holiday home for a week. The price included a cabin, my car and the holiday house inclusive of electricity etc. The house was really wonderful as well.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Manchego said:


> If you come down the M40, you do not go round the north of london, no matter what any of your travel lines say. They are widening the section from the M40 to the M1 and it will be a pain for the next 3 years.


I just love dragging things off topic. M40 nshnorty. I used to live in Egham (while the missus was still up t'north), so know a little about travelling darn sarth as I did the return trip at least once a week.

It's a little known fact that from the M6/M42 junction, to the M40/M25 junction (get your maps out!), it's actually quite a few miles shorter to go to the M1 then around the M25 than it is to go down the M40. Reason being the route taken by the M40 is far from direct, as it heads southwards from Brum to Oxford, then east from Oxford to London. So even if you're heading for southwest London, distance wise the M1 is shorter than M40 route.

For going to Kent, M1 then clockwise around M25's far better unless the M25 is stuffed. If it is, A14/M11 only adds a few miles and cuts out a large proportion of the M25 bit.

Paul


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, you learn something new every day !.

Even so, i would still go down the M40 and round the south side of the M25. Always seems a nicer drive. The worst hold ups to me, always seem to be on the north east section and the Dartford crossing.

Just an aside, the new services at High Wycombe is really nice and you can overnight there.


----------

